# Freehand Tutorials



## sebbomatic (13. Juli 2001)

Hi,

ich suche Freehand-Tutorials.

Danke im voraus.

sebbomatic


----------



## tomtutorial (13. Juli 2001)

Probiers mal auf: http://www.tutorialsuche.de

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## sebbomatic (16. Juli 2001)

Das ist die einzige die ich kannte...

Trotzdem danke.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was anderes gefunden.

Gruß zurück 

sebbomatic


----------



## DER RE (16. Juli 2001)

HI Sebbomatic!

Hab das originale Manual in german von Macromedia Freehand! (glaub ich)  

Bin im Moment nicht zu Hause aber ich werd mich am Abend nochmal Melden! 

na dann cu DER RE


----------



## addïct (31. Juli 2001)

Geh doch mal die Seiten durch!


----------



## macjack (28. Januar 2002)

*freehand tutti`s*

Hi Sebbomatic

http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/


....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Januar 2002)

Hätte deutsche Handbuch (pdf) und bin mir nicht sicher, aber evtl. auch ein paar Tuts...

typografiker@uni.de


----------

